# Project #2: The Infamous Goya Rangemaster/Stagemaster. Dun dun daaaaa.



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys I'm back hope all is well and summer is treating you well.
Well this Goya Project is now in Year 2 of the Project. Mine is a Stagemaster the other is a Rangemaster I didn't know their was a difference. Right now I have Good Bad and Ugly news.
Good News I have all the electronics now.
Bad news the body of the other is in bad shape.
Ugly news until fully confirmed the neck was in bad shape and he left it at a luthiers for repairs the luthier said it was not repairable so buddy left it and luthier through out the neck.
Dan
Time for Pics:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to drool over the ads for those Goyas in _Hit Parader _and _Downbeat_ magazines back in the day. And of course, the prospect of all those groovy chicks in their mini-dresses, frugging and doing the jerk all over me (not to mention the monkey and the twine) like there was no tomorrow...impossible to resist! http://goyaguitars.tripod.com/goya_177_ad.htm And who knew that gutar companies apparently had mathematicians in their employ, to work out all the permutations and combinations of the switching system? I mean, you gotta admit, 177,147 makes for one helluva guitar!

My guess is that the switching system would likely need a half gallon of DeOxit to rehabilitate it. That's a lotta switches, baby!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"...the luthier said it was not repairable so buddy left it and luthier through out the neck."

Really? Nothing made of wood is "not repairable". I've seen completely broken off headstocks, separated fingerboards, bent truss rods, splintered necks, and all of the above on the same instrument. Even when there's not much of the original, it can be resuscitated. Sounds to me like he just didn't want to do it. Be that as it may, you can still get the existing one replicated by a decent builder. 

Anyway, those look like fun projects. Lots to like about them.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like that florentine cutaway.

So, that's just a donor for the electronics?
What's up with that hole in the top of the project guitar?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2013)

It's similar to my harmony. the hole is for the vibrato spring.








[/URL]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Larry, that's pretty wild.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

*That is the one piece I am missing out of the whole outfit. Anybody have one kickin around or know where I can get that wont cost and arm and a leg. Right now the project is at a stand still. I have now maxed out the value just getting the parts I needed. So I plan to take hrs and being careful to transfer the electronics myself and go from their with the pros after I talk to a buddy of mine. Dan*


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well after I left the above reply to this thread I proceeded to tinker. Then stopped tinkering. Made a phone call and then tinkered to the point of fingering out how to get the electronics out in one piece and proceed to remove and transfer and put in the other 2 1/2 hrs later from the 1st tinkering to the end of it being in its new home. Now what I find interesting is their is a lead or wire that goes to the base of the guitar if it was standing on a stand now this wire looks like it would connect to the tailpiece. Is this normal. In a upcoming picture its poking out of the tremolo hole.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

that would be your ground wire to the tailpiece.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Interesting laristole. Heres the picture: Well if anyone is wondering what will happen to the other guitar body it will be my custom guitar #1 a whole different build. Which bills have to be paid for first because I believe it will need a custom neck because of the size of the joint. The guitar I am finishing in this thread will be for sale in the future when its done(sorry not Suppose to advertise here). At the moment it is out to get its neck updated frets and wood filled in and smoothed out. Dan


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool guitars, I thought Goya's looked cool since....well....


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice Pic Jim Daddy O. Well guys its been a very long time since I have been on the forum I have had a very busy work yr. I am in Ontario for 2months now and on land finally. I have an update for the Goya's. I called the shop when I was in the Bahamas last month to find out that they had questions and had not started work yet. So after some conversation I gave them a 500.00 budget to make the fret board awesome and find the tremolo piece or a like piece to fit and finish the guitar so I hope its finished when I get back to Nova Scotia just in time to be put for sale for Christmas.
Dan


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Mooh said:


> "...the luthier said it was not repairable so buddy left it and luthier through out the neck."
> 
> Really? Nothing made of wood is "not repairable". I've seen completely broken off headstocks, separated fingerboards, bent truss rods, splintered necks, and all of the above on the same instrument. Even when there's not much of the original, it can be resuscitated. Sounds to me like he just didn't want to do it. Be that as it may, you can still get the existing one replicated by a decent builder.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, and then he throws it out??? I can't see that being right. Anyway, a new neck for that is probably worth the investment.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

I would agree I just don't know what neck I want size wise. I would like a maple neck with ebony board or ebonized. For now the other project is on the back burner till funds surface. A house and engagement wedding in two yrs hang over head. Yes we hate it when our other half say no to the guitar we want but we know they are right when something breaks down 2 days later.
Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Guitar is still not done. But the best news of the year. Their is a exact tremolo piece for sale on Ebay atm and a harmony tremolo piece buy it now so I have the actual piece and a back up plan. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HAR...S-/231096389063?pt=Guitar&hash=item35ce6b0dc7 http://www.ebay.com/itm/331106663204?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 .
Wish me Luck gentlemen.

BTW finally home was a busy year last yr at work was away from home for 5-6months with work alone. 
Dan


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool. I look forward to pictures when it's done.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never heard of these before, but I am fairly young still. The pictures you have posted make this guitar look like it will be awesome when its done. The adds look pretty blah though. 

Do the 177,147 sound variations come from all the positions on the fret board involved with all the switch combinations? If you do the math, do you get the same numbers mhammer?


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

I look forward to this being done badly its a headache and a thorn side Mooh. Just over a day till the bidding war. Dcole anyone I have shown or asked about this guitar young or well aged don't know what it is and thinks it is very cool.

About your 2 questions no sweet clue dude. I hardly play and I have the gear. But stuff that technical I have no clue.
Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

I won the Original tailpiece cost m a pretty penny but the guitar will be original in issued parts but from different bodys. A part was also bought for the custom guitar a gold foil pickup so that ball is starting to roll slowly.
Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Guitar Should be finished in less than two weeks for the big reveal to all.
Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Guitar is still not finished because he has put the fretboard together and it was not right so he took them out and he is putting them back in again. He said he did like 20hrs of work that he wouldn't charge me for so as a gesture of my gratitude I bought him a 20.00 Tim Card. I was going to sell it quickly but changed my mind to hold on to it for a while before I sell it.

Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Guitar is finished I have it. The electronics have a small bug because of corrosion and it may short out. The neck looks amazing he did a really good job. So now it's the test period then decide which one to sell. I have spent more on this one than the one in original almost mint condition but the feeling of success and completing it are worth it.
Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Good to hear Dan. Please post some pic's. 
I always like seeing completed projects.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Right on Dan, glad you got it back.

Can you repair the electronics on it? Sorry about that glitch.

Yes, some pics would be cool. 8)


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey gents long time since I was last on been out of country with work. I have or haven't taken a picture yet sorry. It is for sale at the kingston guitar shop in Kingston Ontario. http://www.coolguitars.ca/images/goya_rangemaster.jpg So here is the add picture.
Dan


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice! i saw that!
long way from home to sell it though...isnt it?


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Mooh said:


> "...the luthier said it was not repairable so buddy left it and luthier through out the neck." Really? Nothing made of wood is "not repairable". ... Sounds to me like he just didn't want to do it. ...


The key here is "repairable at what cost?" If the luthier estimates 10 hours @ $50 per hour would it not be easier to just buy a new neck?

PS I haven't got a clue what luthiers charge. I may be high with my guess of $50 per hour, but I suspect a skilled worker in a complete shop would charge more.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

ezcomes said:


> nice! i saw that!
> long way from home to sell it though...isnt it?


Lol. My parents are in Ont. I grew in Niagara Region. I loved on K-town for a few yrs. Good shop KGS is I wish someone would buy it. It has a brand new case with it and it's ready for just about anything just needs some skilled hands. 
I ve dropped the price 3times.
I cannot afford to drop it any more. It is just sad.
Dan


----------

